# être reconnaissant / avoir de la reconnaissance + de / pour / envers / à - préposition



## mekman99

Est-ce que l'usage de la préposition est correct ici?
"Afin que l'être humain soit reconnaissant envers les bienfaits que Dieu lui a accordés,...."


----------



## la fée

Tout à fait correct!


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Pas d'accord, désolée.

On est reconnaissant *de* qqch (à qqun) ou bien on est reconnaissant envers qqun, mais pas envers qqch.


----------



## la fée

Punky Zoe a raison... "des bienfaits" c'est mieux... toutefois, je crois qu'on peut aussi dire "envers quelque chose" quand "quelque chose" est une valeur morale...


----------



## tilt

Sauf erreur de ma part, on peut être reconnaissant *à* ou _*envers *qq'un_, _*de* _ou _*pour *qqch_, mais pas l'inverse.

Le _qq'un_ peut ne pas désigner une personne, mais une chose qui se retrouve alors personnifiée, considérée comme douée d'une sorte de volonté propre. On peut ainsi être reconnaissant envers la nature, la météo ou la chance, par exemple.


----------



## Josephine 1931

Bonjour,

Peut quelqu'un me corriger la phrase si-dessous?

"Nous vous serions vivement reconnaissants *de/pour* votre don généreux. "

Le contexte: Je m'adresse à un écrivain; le don demandé s'agit de son livre


Merci d'avance.


----------



## konbanwa

Je suis reconnaissant de quelque chose, j'en suis reconnaissant.


----------



## Comtois

Il me semble que _pour_ ne serait pas une faute, mais que _de_ est plus naturel.


----------



## konbanwa

Je n'oserais jamais parler de faute (je suis espagnol), *de* je le trouve plus élégant pour une demande écrite d'argent, et *pour* serait parfait si le don était déjà fait.

C'est mon instinct, le français c'est ma passion, pas ma langue maternelle.


----------



## Josephine 1931

Merci pour vos suggestions. 

Konbanwa, mon instinct m'a aussi fait signe que 'pour' sera plutot pour un don déja fait.


----------



## Maître Capello

Josephine 1931 said:


> Konbanwa, mon instinct m'a aussi fait signe que 'pour' sera plutot pour un don déja fait.


Non, je ne ferais pas cette distinction. Pour moi, _pour_ est simplement un peu plus relâché que _de_.


----------



## Comtois

C'est aussi à peu près comme cela que je le vois. Je dirais _de_ dans les deux cas.


----------



## Panini_Hawaii

*avoir de la reconnaissance pour/à/envers*

Est-ce que les 3 prépositions sont bonnes?


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

Pour moi, seules "pour" et "envers" sont ici correctes avec le terme "reconnaissance".
"pour" s'applique au motif de la reconnaissance, et "envers" à la personne _à qui_ on est reconnaissant.

Quant à "à", il ne peut s'utiliser qu'avec l'adjectif "reconnaissant", mais pas avec le substantif.


----------



## pitseleh

Bonsoir,
Je ne suis pas certaine quelle préposition doit suivre le mot reconnaissant(e)... Est-ce qu'on dit qu'on est _reconnaissant(e) *de* quelque chose/ quelqu'un_ ou _reconnaissant(e) *pour* quelque chose/ quelqu'un_? 
Merci en avance pour votre aide!


----------



## OLN

être reconnaissant de qqc à qqn
être reconnaissant pour qqc à qqn (plus rare, voir ci-dessous)
être reconnaissant envers qqn
être reconnaissant pour qqn 

Voir […] TLFi (j'ai coloré) :


> − *Reconnaissant envers qqn*._ Reconnaissant envers son bienfaiteur. _(...)
> − *Reconnaissant de qqc.* (subst., compl. désignant l'objet de la reconnaissance, le motif du sentiment)._Reconnaissant d'un bienfait, d'un cadeau, d'une offre, de services rendus_. (...)
> − *Reconnaissant à qqn de qqc. *_La santé de ma mère ne lui permet pas de me conduire dans le monde, c'est toi qui me chaperonnes et tu peux croire que je t'en suis très reconnaissante_ (Hermant, _M. de Courpière_, 1907, III, 10, p. 26).(...)
> Plus _rare_. *Reconnaissant à qqn pour qqc.*_ Admiration reconnaissante pour cette excellente affaire (...) qui entraînait Ricordi à vouloir (...) participer d'une façon active à la multiplicité des affaires qu'improvisait mon père, combinaisons, spéculations, inventions_ (Cendrars, _Bourlinguer_, 1948, p. 111).
> − *Reconnaissant à qqn de* + inf.


----------



## Astilbe

Et avec le substantif reconnaissance, peut-on dire :
_Si rien ne leur avait été saisi, c'était par reconnaissance de leur dur labeur et de leur persévérance_?


----------



## Chimel

Pour moi, oui!


----------



## Panini_Hawaii

Bonsoir,

je viens de tomber sur une phrase avec pour -> avoir de la reconnaissance pour Dieu.


Est-ce quand même admissible?


----------



## Chimel

C'est un sens un peu différent de _reconnaissance_, qui signifie ici plus ou moins_ gratitude_ (alors que dans_ la reconnaissance du labeur_, il s'agit simplement du fait de reconnaître, sans idée de remerciement).

Dans ce sens-ci, effectivement, on a, on exprime… de la reconnaissance pour quelqu'un ou quelque chose.


----------



## mllehilary

Est-ce qu'on peut aussi dire qu'on est reconnaissant pour qqn (le fait d'avoir cette personne dans notre vie)? Ou on est reconnaissant à Dieu/l'univers pour qqn?


----------



## Bezoard

Non, comme mentionné au message 16.
_Je suis reconnaissant à Dieu d'avoir/pour avoir mis X dans ma vie, de m'avoir/pour m'avoir fait connaître/rencontrer X_, ou toute autre formule, mais pas _Je suis reconnaissant à Dieu pour X._


----------

